# Sammy Sosa's Engagement pic



## CatParty (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 12, 2018)

What's the point of getting married if she doesn't wear silly outfits with you?


----------



## AJ 447 (Feb 12, 2018)

They both look like old lesbians.


----------



## PT 404 (Feb 12, 2018)

The rest of the world can stop taking engagement pictures now. This is the only one you need.


----------



## Piss Clam (Feb 12, 2018)

He'll never make the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Pikapool (Feb 12, 2018)

Time has not treated him well


----------



## Caesare (Feb 12, 2018)

Pikapool said:


> Time has not treated him well



I think they're both looking pretty good.


----------



## LiveFromNS (Feb 12, 2018)

I had to go look, been awhile since I followed baseball, but I always thought he was black! Then I find this. Michael Jackson must have been a pal of his.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 12, 2018)

LiveFromNS said:


> I had to go look, been awhile since I followed baseball, but I always thought he was black! Then I find this. Michael Jackson must have been a pal of his.
> View attachment 381489


Sammy Sosa is Dominican; even Dominicans mock their Baseball/Basketball players tbqh.


----------



## Schmeckel (Feb 13, 2018)

What is going on with Sosa, man?  I just want him to get back to hitting homers, taking steroids, and corking his bat.

Instead, we get.....this.


----------



## TowinKarz (Feb 13, 2018)

Yosamitie Sosa?


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 17, 2018)

Sometimes it's better to stay irrelevant.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Feb 22, 2018)




----------

